
The Brilliant Doctor Behind My Favorite Obscure Website - kfor
http://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/Epic-Measures
======
gwern
Global Burden of Disease is a very impressive database. For those who read the
recent submission about Bayesian cutoffs for FDA drug approval, the cost-
benefit part drew all the relevant weights from GBD.

------
kfor
Disclosure: I created GBD Compare (the website Gates tangentially mentions in
his book review) as part of my masters work in 2011.

